# Value of HO train set from the early 70's?



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a train set from when I was a kid in the 70's, would like some guidance on its value, if any. I'm planning to sell it or donate it to Goodwill. Will post up the contents soon, thanks.


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Tyco Santa Fe engine, AHM Burlington Northern engine, AHM Illinois Central engine, Tyco Chessie System engine. All of these in their original boxes


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Four Cox military cars. Troop car, Q car, flat car with truck and trailer, flat car with a road grader. In original boxes.


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Tyco piggyback loader and unloader, Tyco freight unloading Depot, Tyco hopper car unloading set. Tyco bridge and treadle set


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Various other cars. 4 cabooses, one is military, one is a Spirit of 76. 3 tankers, one is a chrome Shell, in original box. Boxcars: Libby's, Boraxo, Ralston Purina, Baby Ruth, livestock. Flatbed with 3 trucks. A crane car with a separate tender. Track cleaning car.


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Four buildings, assembled model kits.


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

A couple of transformers and a lot of track. 

That's the bulk of it. All of it is plastic, and I don't know if the transformers or engines work or not.

I'm assuming that the engines and cars are the primary value, if the set has any?

Sorry about all the posts, I did most of them from my phone.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome, you do need a few posts to put pictures in.

Do you have pictures to show?


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Will get pictures soon!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If it is Tyco/AHM/Cox, I would donate it.....selling it to someone who values it will be harder......there are old Tyco fans out there, but finding them is the harder part, and you won't get a lot of money for it even when you do find someone....

The locomotives/transformers may or may not work, so you might want to check those out before you do anything.....donating stuff that doesn't work is not optimal, and selling stuff that does not work may even be futile....

Tyco trains were really toys, and yes, they did get a lot of people into the hobby.....probably discouraged a few people as well....:laugh:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is that a green diamond logo IC locomotive or orange and white?


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

Engines


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

A few more pics


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

There's quite a bit more, but from the previous poster this stuff isn't really worth much, so if that's the consensus, then I'll donate it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It looks to be in very good shape though, boxes and all! I'll bet it all works, now that I can see the shape it's in!

You might want to find a buyer, there are folks out there who collect this stuff......but it may be easier to just donate it.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Its like anything. I really really wanted the shell of an old ryco golden eagle. There were a couple on ebay and I bought them for not huge but surely not indictive of functional value...but they were worth it to me. I would given then as others have said post a few pics... Ok wait you did! 
They look in good shape to me.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

There is a Tyco forum out there. http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp

You may find some interest there.

I got my start with Tyco in the late 60s. They were the best HO trains out there. I kept them and used them a long time. Still used them in the 90s when my sons were born. Sold them in the 2000s. There were still in solid working order.

Any of the Tyco operating cars have some demand.


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

DavefromMD said:


> There is a Tyco forum out there. http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp
> 
> You may find some interest there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Knowing exactly what you have could make a difference on prices. For instance, most Tyco cars will sell for $1-$2 each, however the specialized ones that have some sort of automated loading/unloading can sell for $5-$10. I've seen rare ones easily sell for over $50.

You mentioned the unloading hopper, which is a specialty of mine... If it is the common Virginian then you might get $10 for the whole package with the unloading track. If you have a Brach's with the top and the paint is in good condition, you have a $50+ car. There are several different paint schemes, and variations of some. For instance, there are three regular variations of the blue B&M hopper. So details matter!

You'll find similar pricing differences with the locos, but taking the time to clean the motors and make sure they are all in good running condition can increase the price significantly. Not many people will put down good money for a loco that may or may not even run.

The buildings probably aren't worth much. Some people collect the original models still sealed in the box, but I see the assembled ones all the time at train shows going for a couple bucks. They are really only interesting to someone who is trying to build a layout with equipment from the 70's.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you ever get out to the train shows, you will see sets like this going for about $20 for the whole box. 
On the other hand, turn it all over to the kiddies to play with. One of them might just get the train bug from it all.
Yeah, I know. You have a lot of sentimental value for it all because YOU grew up with it. Nobody else catches that emotion.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

A complete running train set will sell well on ebay. Set it up looking nice and complete. Take out your camera and post a video on youtube of it running. You will get top dollar for it if you wait until the fall to list it.
If that is too much work search ebay for HO train set and look for comparable sold listings. Then post on Facebook Marketplace.
Good luck,


----------



## Grzldvt (Jan 6, 2014)

BigAl56 said:


> A complete running train set will sell well on ebay. Set it up looking nice and complete. Take out your camera and post a video on youtube of it running. You will get top dollar for it if you wait until the fall to list it.
> If that is too much work search ebay for HO train set and look for comparable sold listings. Then post on Facebook Marketplace.
> Good luck,


:appl: This.... I have been bidding on a certain line for well over 5 years since I decided to collect it. Running trains bring a lot more pennies aka $$$. A simple thing like two feet of track and a transformer that show the engine(s) can run back and forth is HUGE, and a very small investment to get a very nice price you are looking for or more.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Take a look at some of those videos on the Tyco forum. You may decide to keep the set. 
Classic “grass cloth” layouts, pier systems, operating accessories, and trains running flawlessly on the sectional ‘trainset’ track and turnouts. Fun!


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you have any children in your neighborhood, boys 9-12 years old, that you could give these trains to?

Might just make some kid very happy and jump-start him on a life long hobby.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

topsyt said:


> I have a train set from when I was a kid in the 70's, would like some guidance on its value, if any. I'm planning to sell it or donate it to Goodwill. Will post up the contents soon, thanks.


Location?


----------



## topsyt (Feb 9, 2020)

As a follow-up, I tested the 4 engines and they all worked. I posted the set on Facebook Marketplace and sold it for $75. Guy bought it for his daughter, he seemed very happy to get it.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

topsyt said:


> As a follow-up, I tested the 4 engines and they all worked. I posted the set on Facebook Marketplace and sold it for $75. Guy bought it for his daughter, he seemed very happy to get it.


That's good news!


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

topsyt said:


> As a follow-up, I tested the 4 engines and they all worked. I posted the set on Facebook Marketplace and sold it for $75. Guy bought it for his daughter, he seemed very happy to get it.


Glad to hear it. Did you sell the military cars too? If not, I'd definitely be interested in purchasing them. I'm not sure how I missed this thread until now.


----------

